# 2010 PuritanBoard Stats



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 1, 2011)

I've attached the Stats for this year. Down about 4% in visits from last year and about 36% in overall page views. Interestingly there were more visitors but, apparently, we had more visits per visitor last year. We took a pretty big dip about mid-year but it's been climbing through the end of the year. I'm still not sure what the spike was in 2009 that you can see in the stats.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 1, 2011)

I wasn't on a whole lot this summer, that's probably where the dip came from.


----------

